# Typhoon/Super Typhoon Headed Our Way



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

It's a little early to predict but the tracking so far is lower Luzon area around the Sorsogon City.

Here's my link to all the various online Typhoon trackers or direct reading maps. https://www.expatforum.com/expats/p...2-usefull-links-philippines.html#post14906010

Any items you might need if it hits your region power can be off from a week to months depends on how hard you're hit, if you live on the ATM card but no cash and live in Lower Luzon I'd think about getting some cash.


----------



## expat0055 (Nov 24, 2019)

Stay safe Gang. Batten down the hatches.


----------



## expatuk2016 (Mar 20, 2016)

We have a 3000 petrol generator, and a big solar rechargeable 400 watt battery powerpack and rechargeable torches last time we had a bad storm we had no power for many days ! All we can do is wait and see where it hits


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

expatuk2016 said:


> We have a 3000 petrol generator, and a big solar rechargeable 400 watt battery powerpack and rechargeable torches last time we had a bad storm we had no power for many days ! All we can do is wait and see where it hits


Standby generator is a good idea, just make sure you have plenty of fuel available. Solar in a typhoon, forget it, it won't last a few hours and no chance to recharge. Problem with solar is, it's not available when you need it most.


----------



## Zep (Jun 8, 2017)

Yeah and make sure you have enough fuel for the generator before the power goes out. I found out the hard way you can't buy gas with no power. Gas stations in my area have no backup power so they can't pump gas.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

Zep said:


> Yeah and make sure you have enough fuel for the generator before the power goes out. I found out the hard way you can't buy gas with no power. Gas stations in my area have no backup power so they can't pump gas.


Not here but elsewhere I have seen little gas engines, lawnmower sized, hooked up to run the pumps. It works on the older ones with the mechanical meters and readout but not on the modern ones with digital readouts.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

I stocked up 4 liters of Gasonline. A US Marine guy said it's not enough. I was like 4 liters will last for 6 hours in my Honda 1000W. If I need more, then I am pretty fxxked  

Well, you can't keep gasoline for long, if you don't use it. 4 months or so is the max. And 6 hours is enough for me to go and get more !!!


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

simonsays said:


> I stocked up 4 liters of Gasonline. A US Marine guy said it's not enough. I was like 4 liters will last for 6 hours in my Honda 1000W. If I need more, then I am pretty fxxked
> 
> Well, you can't keep gasoline for long, if you don't use it. 4 months or so is the max. And 6 hours is enough for me to go and get more !!!


Except, as Zep pointed out, if there's no power, the fuel stations most likely won't be able to provide you with any.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Another map with tracking more detailed https://weatherph.org/tropical_cyclone/2019-29w-06/


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

Why would any foreigner move to the Luzon region? That area gets hit the worse by typhoons. How many typhoons go through that area a year??? You get over one and then another comes your way. That is why I have always stayed in the southern part of the Philippines. Less storms there.

art


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

greenstreak1946 said:


> Why would any foreigner move to the Luzon region? That area gets hit the worse by typhoons. How many typhoons go through that area a year??? You get over one and then another comes your way. That is why I have always stayed in the southern part of the Philippines. Less storms there.
> 
> art


But this one is going through central Philippines. Bicol- Samar. The worst one in recent time went through Samar, Letye and northern Cebu. I think I'll stick to Luzon.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Gary D said:


> But this one is going through central Philippines. Bicol- Samar. The worst one in recent time went through Samar, Letye and northern Cebu. I think I'll stick to Luzon.


Agree Gary, especially if one lives on the west coast as we do and have 200 plus kilometres of land to the east coast and a mountain range in between. Pick your area to live well.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

Even if more go through Luzon than other areas, the odds of any particular spot being devastated is not that great. There is lots of warnings and most of us have the means to get out of Dodge in a hurry if necessary.

Not a concern about picking an area, storm resistance and general quality of construction will factor in picking a house for long term occupancy.


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

bigpearl said:


> Agree Gary, especially if one lives on the west coast as we do and have 200 plus kilometres of land to the east coast and a mountain range in between. Pick your area to live well.
> 
> Cheers, Steve.


Yes, there are areas on the East coast of Luzon that would not be my first choice to live due to the storms. Aurora and that area seem to be the target a few years ago and the last few years the storms have hit farther north or even missed.

One of the reasons I chose Subic Bay Freeport was because of storm protection. We have lots of mountains to the East that dissipate the winds and protect the old Navy housing areas.

We do have a lot of big trees though and several fell last night, knocking out power. We had not had a strong wind since Glenda in 2014, so I think there was a buildup of weak trees waiting to fall. The winds were not that strong. Power is back now.

The past few days I monitored the storm closely on Windy.com, and you could see the protection Subic Bay has. Just outside in the open ocean, the winds were 3 times what we got in the bay.

https://www.windy.com/14.831/120.284?14.225,120.284,8


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

love that link Don, not seen it before, I have always used this one:

https://earth.nullschool.net/#current/wind/isobaric/1000hPa/orthographic=116.72,15.45,471

Yours is much better ty and have added to bookmarks.

Yep you can see right up the west coast is well protected by the land fall distance and the mountain range definitely makes a huge impact. This though is not to say the typhoon won't turn back (rare but has happened according to locals).
Thanks for the link Don.

Cheers, Steve.


----------

